# RE: Can post new threads, but can't reply...



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Milky; appreciate you acknowledging my complaint and getting back to me.

Apologies if I came across as being unreasonable or insinuating -- that wasn't my intention -- just eager to get stuck in.

DP.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Like l say mate we do our best but some slip under the radar...

we don't deliberately make anyone wait, its good for the forum and not fair on the poster...

Give it time to get used to your posts and it will stop.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Cheers, buddy. Appreciate what you're saying -- I moderate a few online communities myself. Thanks for hearing me out.

Kindest regards.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Just in case these two have slipped under the radar, I should have pending posts on the following threads...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/238102-best-way-cycle-t3-whilst-tren-e-clen-throughout-calorie-deficit.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/237687-would-like-assistance-upcoming-deca-test-dbol-winter-bulk.html

Cheers, mate.


----------

